# iTunes 9.2 - Acces et téléchargement très lent !?



## govald2002 (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis 2 jours c'est la croix et la bannière pour se connecter sur l'app store et le téléchargement se fqit à coup de 2ko... 

Quelqu'un a le même soucis que moi ?

Je ne vois pas ou chercher !?

merci


----------



## samoussa (30 Juin 2010)

pareil. La page de l'ITMS ne se charge "qu'en" 5 minutes montre en main et le  temps de téléchargement d'une app...5 heures !!!


----------



## govald2002 (30 Juin 2010)

Bon ben je me sens moi seul !!! 

J'ai essayé via l'iphone le résultat est le même... que ce soit en wifi ou en 3G...
Comprend pas !? un problème avec le compte ou itunes !?


----------



## robg (30 Juin 2010)

Pareil ici. De l'iPhone 3G ou du 4, par réseau 3G ou wifi ou par iTunes, impossible de faire les mises a jour latentes car les transferts sont complètement a la ramasse. Qu'est ce qui spasse Steve?


----------



## govald2002 (1 Juillet 2010)

Ce matin, vers 5h30, ca fonctionnait correctement !!!
Aucun soucis...

Un problème de saturation des serveurs !? ca me semble bizarre quand même...
On verra ca ce soir... ou une maintenance de certains comptes !? :mouais:


----------



## richard_colinson (1 Juillet 2010)

haaa ! ça me rassure, ça me fait la même chose chez moi depuis deux jours (ipad et iphone). J'ai remarqué les mêmes temps de chargement que Samoussa. Par contre chez moi sur l'iphone, j'ai commencé a telecharger une appli en wifi et ça ramait mais en le desactivant et en me connectant en 3G ça filais plus vite, et même en Edge ! En tout cas j'ai mis en doute ma connexion wifi, mais en même temps Safari ne ramais pas donc j'ai cru à des ports bloqués ou je ne sais quoi encore (j'y connais rien)...bref, rassurant de pas être tout seul dans ce cas


----------



## govald2002 (1 Juillet 2010)

Tout remarche parfaitement chez moi ce soir... 
On saurait jamais le problème !!!


----------

